# LONDON | Pan Pacific Hotel | 135m | 444ft | 44 fl | U/C



## ferge

Cannot wait for this to rise, the City cluster needs some buildings of this height to bring together the numerous 100m ish midrises and the new emerging skyscrapers to create a cohesive skyline that isn't two-tiered and disjointed. 

Very exciting time for the City


----------



## quadi

it is nice indeed, but I think it could have been better!


----------



## PortoNuts

The smaller one right next to Heron Tower.:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Four Seasons moves ahead with London property*
> 
> *Plans for a third Four Seasons hotel in London took a step forward today, with the granting of planning permission for the forthcoming Heron Plaza. *
> 
> Property tycoon Gerald Ronson secured permission to build the new tower, which will also incorporate a major residential and retail development in the City of London. The 43-storey development is the second and concluding phase of works started with Ronson’s Heron Tower, which is just months from completion.
> 
> *Four Seasons will open a hotel in the development, containing 190 hotel suites and 120 Four Seasons-branded residences, as well as restaurants, conference and banqueting facilities, a gym, spa and swimming pool. Heron Plaza and accompanying Heron Tower will be located just 150 metres from Liverpool Street station, which will benefit from Crossrail connections from 2017. *
> 
> That development will link London Heathrow Airport to Liverpool Street and Canary Wharf.
> 
> Four Seasons already operates hotels in Mayfair and Canary Wharf, with the Park Lane property reopening later this month. The Heron Plaza tower will have an external screen which will be constructed from a patinated natural copper alloy whose material tone and warmth will provide contrast and balance to the stainless steel of Heron Tower.
> 
> The cost of the project will be in excess of £500 million.


http://www.breakingtravelnews.com/news/article/four-seasons-moves-ahead-with-london-property/


----------



## SO143

Great design, but so short, no?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

It's small compared to the other main City towers, but 146m is nothing to scoff at - that's only 1m shorter than Strata.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

If the city would only have 170+ it would be boring we need fillers.(Nice tower  but to small to look tall next to heron tower)


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Keltbray kicks-off work on £500m Heron Plaza*
> 
> Keltbray has won the demolition contract to clear the City of London site for Heron’s latest 135 metre high skyscraper.
> 
> Keltbray is currently carrying out preparatory works ahead of demolition proper starting next month on the buildings occupying the site opposite the recently completed Heron Tower office block. The site is being shrouded in scaffolding by north London based specialist Artel Scaffolding.
> 
> A main contractor for the 43-storey tower, which will incorporate a Four Seasons hotel and luxury apartments, is expected to be appointed this summer ahead of work starting by the end of the year. Industry big hitters including Skanska, Sir Robert McAlpine, Mace and Lend Lease are expected to pitch for the project.
> 
> Skanska will be an early favourite having successfully completed the Heron Tower opposite earlier this year while Sir Robert McAlpine is currently building the developer’s luxury residential tower – known as The Heron – near the Barbican.
> 
> One contractor told the Enquirer: “This is another show of faith in the London market and all the big players will be keen to have a go for it. Gerald Ronson and Heron seem to have got their timing spot-on with their developments.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2011/05/19/keltbray-kicks-off-work-on-500m-heron-plaza/


----------



## steppenwolf

This is going to be a very windy and shady plaza - 

1 - two towers to the south and east blocking out the sun that usually comes from those two directions

2 - working together to scoop up all the prevailing wind and either concentrating it to hurricane force in the lane between the towers, or funneling it to the ground. i can't see people lingering here!


----------



## PortoNuts

Demolition about to start on this one. 

by* jimbo*.


----------



## PortoNuts

jimbo said:


> big test core device in the alleyway, and three Keltbray vans outside. soft strip continues, today, all the fire extinguishers were lined up by the side door. more drilling going inside, but no scaffold, perhaps waiting till weekends to push on absence commuters?


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

by *lumberjack*.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Cranesetc*.

Scaffolding is going up.


----------



## NIMBY KILLA

I love the colour of this one! Very original; makes a nice contrast with its surroundings.


----------



## PortoNuts

That's one of its greatest features, it won't have the typical blue cladding.


----------



## LondonFox

It's a shame a nice old building had to die for this to live but... hey ho. Would rather some nasty 60's/70'd block was removed instead.

Still, it looks amazing... great cladding! Nice warm orange.. kind of what the Mercury tower in Moscow wishes it looked like.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *jimbo*.


----------



## RobertWalpole

This is a beautiful building. It's a shame to see it come down.


----------



## Gherkin

Yeah, most cities would kill for a building like that


----------



## Chad

How old is that building they are demolishing?


----------



## PortoNuts

People have to understand the City is an economic powerhouse and therefore it's at the hands of market speculation and their needs. The West End is the place of historical preservation.


----------



## Mossy22

^^ I dont think the fact that the city is an economic powerhouse gives it the right to demolish old buildings. But here they are making a new public square which many other forumers say is what this area needs (i do not live in London but i have visited the city quite a few times ) Also judging by the renders they are cleaning up the white building which should make it more of an asset to the street and more beautiful, as shown in these pictures:



PortoNuts said:


>


Overall though i am sad that this lovely building has to go, i do believe it is an improvement, judging from what they are promising


----------



## LondonFox

When will this be finished then?


----------



## PortoNuts

^^2013/2014? 

by *The Champ*.


----------



## PortoNuts

by* lumberjack*.


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Dancing Banana

wow they destroy the wrong building  thats sad


----------



## NIMBY KILLA

I really don't understand the love for that old place


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Cranesetc*.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *lumberjack*.


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

by *corerising*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6253251047/ by corerising


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6253783814/ by corerising


----------



## LondonFox

Can't wait for this to be finished!


----------



## PortoNuts

This will probably bring some life to the City at weekends.


----------



## Ni3lS

Great new development. Just sucks that they have to demolish such a good looking historical building IMO.


----------



## djm160190

The building they are demolishing is hardly that historical or attractive...


----------



## PortoNuts

by *lumberjack*.


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Sprogbot*.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Cranesetc*.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

This one looks nice, will be a good filler tower


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Cranesetc*.


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> This will probably bring some life to the City at weekends.


:lol:


----------

